

10 USD Atlassian Starter Licenses for JIRA/Bamboo/Confluence and more - st3fan
http://www.atlassian.com/starter/all.jsp

======
cpr
One has the impression that this is all pretty much Java-world tooling. Is
that true?

Have people every used it for large Ruby or Python projects?

------
tptacek
Now would be a great time for someone to chime in here and explain why people
pay lots of money for JIRA and Confluence. I'm sure there's a good reason, I
just don't don't what it is.

~~~
jsankey
Probably because if Jira works for them between $10 and $8000 is really not
"lots of money"? It takes hardly any employee time to rack up that amount. I
more often wonder why people value their time so little.

Disclaimer: Atlassian are actually competitors of ours, but not in either of
these product categories.

~~~
modoc
This is key. Worst case scenario you have 101 users, so you're paying $8,000
for Jira. Assuming your billable and/or cost per hour is $100, If Jira saved
people 48 minutes a YEAR, it would pay for itself. In most cases Jira will
save a lot more time than that.

